# 9/16 citation flattie in the shallows



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Pretty much had the same thing going as jesse today. Thought about just watchin football and chillin all afternoon, but with the mild temps and NE breeze it just felt like i should be out fishin. Figured if nothin else i'd listen to the game on the radio and enjoy the nice weather. Took my time gettin ready and hit the creeks to fish the falling tide. Didn't take too long to get into some rat reds. Played with them for a sec and managed to shoot another hollywood quality film..

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v210/uncdub13/IMGP0178.flv"></embed>

at least the rats make up for in color what they lack in size..










Fished a while longer and set up on a mini channel that drains an oyster flat. I was just thinking to myself how i'd caught some 3 and 4 pound flounder in the same spot before and wondering if any were laid up in there. My psychic powers were true as a 5.19 lb 24" flattie inhaled the jig on the first cast. Kinda freaked me out to tell the truth.










Wanted to release her to grow bigger and lay some more eggs, but the jighead was all the way down in her throat. Called my buddy who was nearby in his boat to throw it in the livewell for a while and see if it lived.....it didn't. Looks like flounder for supper.











P.S. Go packers.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice fish. yeah thats b out the size of the little drum i was getin today too, lil buggers.

did get one little flounder today, bout 14" right under a dock.


might try and hit it up after work tomorrow if im not to beat.



jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats, nice flattie.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice one Ryan...bet it surprised the heck out of you! By the way, the Pack crushed the Giants...


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

That's a doormat!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

that is one nice floun'der' -- we used to call em herby the 'der'by - good catch -- how was supper? congrats!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> By the way, the Pack crushed the Giants...


I was stuck listening to the panthers gettin it handed to them by the texans as you can hear in the background of the video. Sure made me happy when they announced the green bay score though.

Supper was good.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice fish !! What's it take for a citation in N.C. ?? It's 26" or 7 lb. here in Va.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice fish stuff that flattie with crabmeat and voila! sheer  Nirvana


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

jay b said:


> Nice fish !! What's it take for a citation in N.C. ?? It's 26" or 7 lb. here in Va.


25" for live release and 7 pounds for kept fish here in DE..


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nc lists no minimum length for citation flounder ... weight must be 5 lb.
www.fishing-nc.com/nc-citation-requirements.php


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> nc lists no minimum length for citation flounder ... weight must be 5 lb.
> www.fishing-nc.com/nc-citation-requirements.php


The minimun is for a live release award ... They should have one.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you're probably right...but i don't know where to look for it -- maybe someone from NC will weigh in.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> The minimun is for a live release award ... They should have one.


According to that site only fish with letters behind them are release citations also. Not many of those.

Example

Cobia 40 lbs.(D)

(D) Award for live release of fish 33 inches or longer.

Where as Flounder are 

Flounder 5 lbs.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cdog said:


> According to that site only fish with letters behind them are release citations also. Not many of those.
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


You're right I guess they dont have one ..


----------

